# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Turut Berduka Cita, Telah Berpulang ke rumah Bapa ayahanda dari om Limjohan.

## abiserpong

Berita duka cita :
Telah berpulang ke rumah Bapa di surga Tanggal 28 Juni 2010 Bapak Ng Kim Tjiong dalam usia 71 tahun, Ayahanda dari om Limjohan.......
Jenazah disemayamkan di rumah duka Atmajaya lt. 3 , ruang S - T.

Rencananya Jenazah akan dikremasi hari Sabtu : 3 July 2010, di Nirwana Cilincing.
Berangkat dari rumah duka sekitar jam 10.00 pagi.

----------


## h_andria

turut berduka cita om lim...

----------


## edwin

Turut berduka cita om LJ, semoga almarhum diterima di sisi Tuhan & keluarga diberi ketabahan.. Amin...

----------


## budjayz

turut berduka cita, om lim
semoga amal ibadahnya diterima disisi NYA
dan diberikan tempat yg terbaik disisi NYA
amiiiinnn

----------


## William Pantoni

Turut Berduka Cita LJ.

----------


## hilariusssss

turut berduka cita om LJ..
semoga segenap keluarga di berikan keuatan  ::

----------


## showa

turut berduka om semoga tabah ya

----------


## aie

turut berduka yg sedalam2nya ,smoga selalu diberi ketabahan

----------


## TUKANG KOI

turut berduka cita om lim...

----------


## luki

Turut berduka cita Om Limjohan...

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

turut berduka cita Om...

----------


## rifatmk

turut berduka cita om lj

----------


## repak69

turut berduka cita Om Lim J

----------


## Jusri

Turut berduka cita Om Limjohan.

----------


## ekochen

Turut berduka cita om LJ

----------


## Glenardo

met duka cita om LJ

----------


## achmad

Turut berduka cita om LJ

----------


## GenKoi

Turut berduka cita Johan , semoga arwah papahnya diterima disisi Nya dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberi kekuatan dan ketabahan

----------


## Saung Koi

Turut Berduka Cita Om Johan...

----------


## wen

Om LJ turut berduka cita, smoga keluarga yg ditinggalkan diberi kekuatan, Amin.

----------


## zieco

Turut berduka cita Om LJ

----------


## tupai

Turut berduka cita om Lim

----------


## Pratama

Turut berduka cita om Limjohan...

----------


## sandjaya

Turut berduka cita Om Limjohan...

----------


## sa3o

Turut berduka cita. Semoga diberikan kedamaian bagi almarhum dan penghiburan bagi keluarga yang ditinggalkan.

----------


## john kl

Turut berduka cita om limjohan

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Turut berduka cita

----------


## koisfansbdg

Om LJ turut berduka cita, semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan dan kekuatan, Amin

----------


## fachm13

turut berduka cita om,,,smoga diberi ketabahan...

----------


## rubbie

Turut berduka cinta lim johan

----------


## Pauran

Kami turut berdukacita om Lim atas meninggalnya ayahanda tercinta semoga arwahnyaditerima disisiNya dan semoga om Lim beserta keluarga diberi ketabahan dan kesabaran.

----------


## Tiny

Semoga om LJ dan pihak keluarga yang ditinggalkan selalu tabah dan merelakan kepergian Almarhum.

----------


## budi kristanto

turut berduka cita atas meninggalnya ayahanda dari om Lj,
semoga arwahnya diterima disisi Bapa di surga.
dan keluarga yg ditinggalkan diberikan kekuatan dan ketabahan...

Tuhan memberkati Lj and Family...

----------


## SD4R7O

turut berduka cita om..

----------


## alex_ctp

turut berduka cita

----------


## akucintakoi

turut berduka cita

----------


## yohanna

turut berduka cita om lim

----------


## willyandi

Turut berduka cita sedalam-dalamnya...
Semoga almarhum diterima sisi Tuhan YME dan keluarga yg ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan. Amin.

----------


## jozman

Turut berduka cita semoga keluarga diberikan ketabahan oleh Tuhan YME

----------


## cah kendal

turut berduka cita

----------


## Abu Dzikry

ikut berbela sungkawa om. semoga Almarhum dan keluarga yang di tinggal mendapat yang terbaik dari NYA.

----------


## TSA

Turut berduka cita sedalam-dalamnya...
Semoga almarhum mendapat tempat terbaik  sisiNya dan keluarga yg ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan. Amin.

Tsa

----------


## agent23

Turut berduka oom Lim Johan

----------


## 36aquatic

Turut berduka cita han. Besok ane mampir ke atmajaya.

----------


## jekomkoi

turut berduka om lim...

----------


## budidjo

Turut berduka cita oom lim

----------


## hanata

Turut berduka om lim...

----------


## survive

turut berduka cita om lj
yang tabah ya om

----------


## Mich-Joll

Turut berduka cita Om Lim..

----------


## nox

Turut berduka cita om lim..

----------


## Anggit

Turut beduka cita om Limjohan .. semoga arwah ayahanda di berikan tempat yg lapang di sisi Nya dan keluarga yg ditinggalkan di berikan ketabahan .. amin

----------


## limjohan

Baru sempat baca threat ini. Terima kasih atas doanya dan simpati rekan rekan semua, baik yg hadir dan tidak hadir.
Terima kasih kepada om abi, om showaku, om michael sebastian, om heri, om ekochen, om wiwi goldenkoi,
om harry luhur,.

Terima kasih kepada om victor, om tennox yg dari pekalongan yang ikut mengantar sampai ke ketempat kremasi 
cilincing nirwana.
Sebagian besar sumbagan akan di salurkan ke yayasan panti asuhan, panti jompo, orang sakit, dan tidak mampu.

Tuhan memberkati kita semua.

----------


## YOHANESKRISTANTO

Turut berduka cita, semoga beliau diterima disisi NYA
dan diberikan berkat harapan serta ketabahan bagi keluarga yang di tinggalkan nya. Amin.

----------


## rvidella

Tolong bantu doakan karena saat ini saudara Lim Johan sedang dalam perawatan di RS PELNI ... kemaren malam padahal masih telpon sama saya ... tapi tadi pagi sudah masuk RS Royal Taruma ... diagnosa sementara adalah Jantung Koroner ... tapi belum dapat update terakhir ... semoga cepat pulih ... kita bantu doakan ya

Dodo

----------


## dattairadian

Turut berduka cita dan juga mendoakan supaya om lim cepat sembuh seperti sedia kala, amiin...

----------


## wen

> Tolong bantu doakan karena saat ini saudara Lim Johan sedang dalam perawatan di RS PELNI ... kemaren malam padahal masih telpon sama saya ... tapi tadi pagi sudah masuk RS Royal Taruma ... diagnosa sementara adalah Jantung Koroner ... tapi belum dapat update terakhir ... semoga cepat pulih ... kita bantu doakan ya
> 
> Dodo


semoga om Lim diberi kekuatan dan cpt pulih

----------


## abiserpong

> Tolong bantu doakan karena saat ini saudara Lim Johan sedang dalam perawatan di RS PELNI ... kemaren malam padahal masih telpon sama saya ... tapi tadi pagi sudah masuk RS Royal Taruma ... diagnosa sementara adalah Jantung Koroner ... tapi belum dapat update terakhir ... semoga cepat pulih ... kita bantu doakan ya
> 
> Dodo


Semoga cepat sembuh om lim................amin.

----------


## iyos

moga cepet sembuh om LJ...

----------


## YOHANESKRISTANTO

loh kog......... Smoga cepat sembuh om lim johan.

----------


## neutokoi

Semoga om Lim cepat sembuh

----------


## limjohan

Saya telah sehat !!!

Analisa terakhir dokter spesialis jantung : ANDA TIDAK SAKIT JANTUNG !!!!!!

Lega rasannya, berawal dari kurang disiplinnya makan selama 10 hari-an di rumah duka,
bangun pagi, tidur subuh, ruangan full ac duenginn (AC central), makan-nya hanya roti, kacang, airputih.
Sehingga lambung dan pencernaan mengalami gangguan. Pembengkakan lambung dan infeksi menyentuh jantung dan paru, sehingga menggalami detak jantung yg tidak normal, nyeri dan sesak nafas. Panik , stress dan takut tidak dapt di elakan.
Semua cek darah dan ct scan semuanya normal.

untung ada oxigen ikan, buat pertolongan pertama pada saya.......hahahaha.

Many thanks pada sahabat saya : dodo, irsan, victor, dll.

Kalo boleh dirawat jangan di pelni, kurang profesional. Pengambilan darah tidak menggunakan sarung tangan.
seyemmmmm. Sehari ada kali 50 pasien antri , cek darah. Susternya tua tua, tapi baik.

Royal taruma : Respon super lambat.

Siloam hospital : OK. gak ribet. profesional. dan susternya cantik cantik. hahahahaha.

Udah dulu laporannya....ya. nanti lanjut.

Thank you.

----------


## dina prima

turut berduka cita bro lim..

----------

